# Macrosomic baby - C section V vaginal - Very confussed and upset. Advice please



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

HI

I am expecting a large baby, last scan on Monday 38+2 estimated weight then 10lb. I have have previous large baby's. 9lb 8oz & 10lb 11oz both delivered vaginally.

I have a few concerns and I am now getting quite upset and tearful   and could do with some professional help to help me with decision making.

Firstly during the scan the sonographer and us could clearly see that baby's head had already started moulding to accommodate her size, this is before she has even started her decent in to my pelvis as her head is still free. My concern is why has this happen? I am now worried that her head is too big, will this be hurting her head or will it have any adverse side effects of being moulded for such a long period? Is this a indication that it is already to big delivery vaginally? After the scan she suggested that I get induced ASAP.

I had my last con's appointment yesterday, where C section was discussed. All along I have wanted to delivery vaginally. i have been booked in for an induction on the 23d 2 days before my due date. I feel that this is not giving me the best chance of a vaginal delivery as this will be 10 days on from the last scan of 10lb and the baby will be even bigger. They did how ever offer me a C section and said if I change my mind to call them??  Does this mean they would do a c section sooner than the induction?

So thats where I am now, confussed. I want the best for my baby, i want her delivered safely. I don't want to end up having a emergency section after failing a vaginal birth, so should I opt for a elective Cesarean where i can go in prepared?

Any advice would be greatly apprechiated.

Thanks in advance

Kerry.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it sounds as though your little one isn't so little. As the scan has already shown her to be 10lb and babies tend to get bigger, she is likely to be near 11lb. I don't know how 'easy' your past deliveries were, so maybe it will depend on how you feel as to if you want to try for a normal delivery.

If her head is going to be too big for your pelvis, it won't decend and there will be signs, during labour, that things aren't going well and then they would opt for a C section.

If you decide on a C-section, thats fine too. You will always do what you feel is best for you and your family.

Take care x


----------

